# Solved: IE works but Opera, Google Chrome, Firefox won't



## Mandiii (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a HP and Windows 7 Pro. Five days ago I got an error on google chrome saying Error 10 (net::ERR_ACCESS_DENIED). I thought that it would go back to normal the next day so I just used IE (which I don't really like cause it always crashes). The next day Chrome still didn't work, so I decided to see if Firefox or Opera worked and of course they didn't. I have been looking in forums for 3 days and I have tried almost everything. I know that it's not a virus, firewall isn't blocking any of them, and the proxy is also not the problem. I have also done a system recovery to the day before Chrome stopped working and it still won't work. HELP!!


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

Why don't try removing the programs, then reinstalling them? If you haven't already...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Mandiii said:


> I know that it's not a virus, firewall isn't blocking any of them, and the proxy is also not the problem. I have also done a system recovery to the day before Chrome stopped working and it still won't work. HELP!!



How have you confirmed it's not an infection of any kind? What security software do you use? Are you using the Windows firewall or a third party firewall?

Peace...


----------



## Mandiii (Jun 7, 2010)

I have already uninstalled and reinstalled all of them and I use windows firewall


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

Have you tried rebooting the router?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Mandiii said:


> I have already uninstalled and reinstalled all of them and I use windows firewall


Uninstalling the browser won't eradicate any kind of infection. So, how have you determined that your system isn't infected and which security software are you running?

EDIT: Also, does IE work at all? Or do NONE of the browsers work right now?

Peace...


----------



## Mandiii (Jun 7, 2010)

I have rebooted the router, and I used to use Norton but i deleted it off so i use a free one and IE is the only browser that will work. It just keeps freezing up.


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

Which free anitvirus do you use? Can you turn it off for further tests?
Did the change occur recently when you removed norton? Norton makes a tool to remove all traces of it from your system.
http://service1.symantec.com/support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Have you run a Norton removal tool. If you were using the Norton firewall before, there might be remnants of it causing grief.

Try running the Norton Removal tool and see what happens. Also, boot the computer in safe mode with networking and see if any/all of the browsers can access the web.

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

badness said:


> Did the change occur recently when you removed norton? Norton makes a tool to remove all traces of it from your system.
> http://service1.symantec.com/support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


Great minds... 

Peace...


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

Looks like tomdkat and I are in harmonic convergence.


----------



## Mandiii (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay I rebooted the computer in safe mode and all the browers work! So that just means that something at startup it doing it, I'll fugure that out Thanks you guys!!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update. This means something running when you boot normally is blocking the other browsers. See if the Norton Removal tool does the trick or not.

When you had Norton installed, were you using its firewall?

Peace...


----------



## Mandiii (Jun 7, 2010)

Which one would I click on if it came free with my computer?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't understand the question. What is "it" in the context of your question? 

Peace...


----------



## Mandiii (Jun 7, 2010)

My version of Norton, but nevermind with that, I found mine but when i hit the download button it came up with another webpage saying "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage"


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, I think you've been bitten by the Norton firewall.

Do this:

reboot in safe mode with networking
Come BACK to this thread
Go to the Norton Removal tool link above and download a removal tool
SAVE the removal tool your desktop. DO NOT run it directly from the site
Reboot normally
Run the removal tool
When you boot in safe mode with networking, BE SURE to login as your REGULAR account, not "administrator". That way, you'll be able to save the removal tool to your desktop.

The Norton firewall is blocking FTP access to the Symantec site, which is why you can't download the removal tool right now.

Stupid, I know, but I've been down this road before. 

Peace...


----------



## Mandiii (Jun 7, 2010)

It works now!! Thank you so much!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

So, what did you end up doing? Which browser(s) are working now?

Peace...


----------



## Mandiii (Jun 7, 2010)

I did exactly what you said and all of my browers are working, google chrome, opera, and firefox.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! 

Peace...


----------

